# PubMed- Review: Calprotectin testing differentiates inflammatory bowel disease from the irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Review: Calprotectin testing differentiates inflammatory bowel disease from the irritable bowel syndrome.*

Ann Intern Med. 2014 Apr 15;160(8):JC13

Authors: Moayyedi P

PMID: 24733218 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

